# Digging question



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

One of my female frontosa is constantly digging in a section of the tank she has claimed. Why does she do this and is it typical female behavior? Correct me if Im wrong but I thought males did this to create a nest? Any help would be great Thanks.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Many fish will dig in an area to look for food trapped in the substrate. It is normal and all my fish both male and female dig looking for food and also sometimes to just move sand or gravel for "fishy fun ".


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

both males and females will pit in anticipation of breeding. sometimes it's the breeding pair together (usually requires some past experience), sometimes a second (or third) bull will pit in other areas to compete for that female, sometimes a valid (tube down) female will pit alone (because no male is acceptable to her terms today), and sometimes a second ( or third) female will pit because, after all, they are harem breeders (this is a bit rare, usually a male will finish with one female, before joining another. so it can be common to see 3-4 females holding in a weeks time. just not all of them on the same morning). and last, but not least, sometimes any front will pit because it senses something edible underneath. 
with a bit more detail shared here, or careful observation of the entire group by yourself over the next few days, the right answer will become more evident. HTH.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2008)

My Burundi Alpha male has been digging for quite some time, is it just a territorial thing with him? I mean he has dug the whole front of my 90 gal, if you fill it in he just digs it up all again!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Binner said:


> One of my female frontosa is constantly digging in a section of the tank she has claimed. Why does she do this and is it typical female behavior? Correct me if Im wrong but I thought males did this to create a nest? Any help would be great Thanks.


Normal-natural behavior. Enjoy it!

Russ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2008)

Guess I should have looked more closely at mine I have 1 holding :dancing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2008)

:dancing: :thumb: :dancing: first time with fronts holding I'm excited sorry! lol


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats on your holding female. :thumb: I cant hardly wait for mine to spawn. I dont plan on doing breeding for sales etc.. just want to be able to say i spawned some and compare how they are with the other african cichlids i have spawned.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :dancing: :thumb: :dancing: first time with fronts holding I'm excited sorry! lol[/quote
> 
> Congrats! Hope she is not just holding a mouthful of gravel. Best of luck and please keep us posted :thumb:
> 
> Russ


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback, It is great to watch her. Congrats [email protected] on your holding female


----------

